# What is the going pay rate for a skid steer operator?



## elitelawnteam1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I was a subcontractor plowing for a guy for the first half of this season, making $60/hr. Then my truck started having problems, so I started plowing for him as an employee in his skidsteer (which is open cab btw, and no heat). I thought id be making at least $20-$25/hr but he tells me today I'm getting $15/hr. That doesn't sound right to me. Can someone clue me in on what you guys pay for an employee skid operator?


----------



## fozzy (Nov 25, 2005)

elitelawnteam1;1733818 said:


> I was a subcontractor plowing for a guy for the first half of this season, making $60/hr. Then my truck started having problems, so I started plowing for him as an employee in his skidsteer (which is open cab btw, and no heat). I thought id be making at least $20-$25/hr but he tells me today I'm getting $15/hr. That doesn't sound right to me. Can someone clue me in on what you guys pay for an employee skid operator?


Open cab? WTF it's winter! QUIT.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

from what i know, equipment guys usually get like 30-35 an hour..


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

open cab too, ouch. ive done it, not fun at all..

I believe our sidewalk guys get paid more than 15 an hour.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

Around here skid operators get paid anywhere from 30-50 an hour depending on the company. and on top of that in an open cab? I would be asking atleast 40 an hour!


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

Around here most guys are paying $15-$25 so you're definitely on the low end - this is all enclosed heated cab.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm in Midwest to I pay 12 per hour+benefits since my guy is a employee. Thats what he makes everyday Summer or winter doesn't matter.
not getting Benefits Then I think my guy would be at 15-18 per hour


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I know that if 1 of my subs trucks broke down, they would get the thing fixed ASAP! I cant afford to have subs that don't have the ability (or finances) to keep their equipment running. 

Sounds like the guy may be doing you a favor? 

$15/hr does sound low though.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Who was running it before? It sounds like he created a job for you if it has an open cab. Cant believe he planned on using that machine all winter like that. 15-20 an hour around here and most closer to 15.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

If a guy is fast and efficient with the skid, 15-20 per hour around here. Small town.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

its supply and demand. Sounds like he has people wanting to drive unheated skid steers at $15


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

a month ago the largest company in my neck of the woods had an employment add in the paper for $16-$18 per hour. that was for both skid steer operators and plow truck drivers.


----------



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

I have two guys running skids, one gets $ 16 the other $ 15 per hour. Both are in nice heated newer skids.


----------



## jim5x5 (Dec 9, 2007)

20-25 an hour around me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

27.50 3hr min


Brand new cats 252b3's


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1734001 said:


> I know that if 1 of my subs trucks broke down, they would get the thing fixed ASAP! I cant afford to have subs that don't have the ability (or finances) to keep their equipment running.
> 
> Sounds like the guy may be doing you a favor?
> 
> $15/hr does sound low though.





Italiano67;1734219 said:


> Who was running it before? It sounds like he created a job for you if it has an open cab. Cant believe he planned on using that machine all winter like that. 15-20 an hour around here and most closer to 15.


These both sound about right.

Get your truck fixed and problem solved.

$15/hr sounds low but for someone with experience in a skid I would go $20-$25/hr. Now if it's their own machine that's a different story.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

I pay my guy 20 an hr. 4 hr min and hes running a 2003 s185 bobcat enclosed with heat.....AND am/fm radio.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

$12-$18

$30 if you have your own truck and pull loader site to site


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I've done that before, it sucks. It all depends on how much experience you have. But $15 an hour in an open cab is not worth it!


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

He was only paying you $60 to run your own truck, why would you think he'd be fair with you to run his equipment? You are definitely better off finding someone else to work for, $15 an hour to freeze your butt off is not worth it.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

I pay all my operators the same winter rate of $20 /hr for SS, Loader, Truck.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

SK187, off subject but hows the new tak skid working out for u?pros cons? havent seen one yet.


----------



## BladeBlowBucket (Feb 6, 2013)

In Our neck of the woods, All equipment operators including trucks usually range between 27-30% 0f the machines operating hourly rate gross …..

So if you were going to hire a guy to drive your plow truck which you claimed @ $60/hr then be expected to pay 30%=$18/hr to the experienced operator ….. 

If you are a newby operator then don't be expected to be paid more than the 27% = $16.20/hr …….. The more experienced the higher the rate the higher the machines hourly rate the more you are going to make ect. ….

That's how It has been done here forever ….. JMHO ….


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Showmestaterida;1736266 said:


> SK187, off subject but hows the new tak skid working out for u?pros cons? havent seen one yet.


I replied in another thread someone asked me but.............

Its real nice, we use it mainly for raised sidewalks and around islands in the parking lot.

No complaints so far but its only used for snow so thats all I can comment on.

The Takeuchi SS is just a rebranded Terex SS, takeuchi does not make their own wheeled machine.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Might have been me,Looks good,hows the dealer supports on these. I always heard getting terex parts was a pain. how do these compare in prices to the others, bobcat, deere, cat? How much will it lift? No pusher on it?


----------

